
SF Chronicle article about new search startups - brett
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/03/05/BUG1NOE04V1.DTL
======
pg
I think this is a promising field. We'd be interested in funding more startups
doing search.

~~~
amichail
I wonder if it would make sense to make a search engine platform where (more
technical) users can submit code for domain specific query entry, search,
ranking, and presentation of results. Moreover, such code submissions would
compete with each other, with more effective ones rising in popularity in
their respective domains.

Unlike APIs that are currently available, the submissions made by users here
would make up the core feature set of the service.

This is sort of like intentional programming, but applied to search:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tSnnfUj1XCQ

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZZDwB4-DPXE

